# Folks with hairy chests sticking out through jersey.



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Summer's here so I don't wear so many layers. The other day I looked down and there was a veritable forest of white hair sticking through my cycling jersey.

It doesn't bother me, but I suspect it would gross out some folk.

So what to do? Leave it or get rid of it? And how? - sprinkle with lighter fuel and ignite?







NB. In deference to Fuzzle I would also like to know how the ladies deal with this problem. I feels proud at my newly acquired sensitivity.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Solution: Manscaping


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Velobike said:


> In deference to Fuzzle I would also like to know how the ladies deal with this problem.


Dang, I was going to direct her to yet another example of non-inclusive posts (at least in my experience, it is non-inclusive, but I don't get out much). Beat me to it.


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

Velobike said:


> It doesn't bother me, but I suspect it would gross out some folk.


So? I ride for myself, not what others think of what I look like.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Leave it or trim it, happens to me and just ignore it.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

I trim it.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Seen a guy wipe out on his chest and scrape it all off plus some road rash.


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

We ladies just grow breasts that hold the jersey out past out chest hairs. If any errant hairs protrude, the sports bras keep them at bay.

Men - you may try the same by eating extra-large quantities of tofu and Luna Bars. Or you could just wear a dark jersey so no one would notice.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

I gotta say, I really never thought of anyone noticing or not. I just know that zipping up my chest hair in my jersey hurts like hell.



If I had breasts I would never get anything done.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2016)

miatagal96 said:


> We ladies just grow breasts that hold the jersey out past out chest hairs. If any errant hairs protrude, the sports bras keep them at bay.


me likey...perhaps some enhancements are in order that way my chest hairs are forever safe,,,,unless some dame gets ahold of um that is.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Mow


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)




----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

No grey hairs yet but I wear an Under Armour compression t-shirt under my jersey.
Comfy.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

As long as it not a full on sweater, I like some fur on my man!

Reminds me:


----------



## gnewcomer (Jul 2, 2011)

Yeah I have the same problem. Hate it. Wife makes me manscape. She says it's embarrassing. Electric trimmers with a #2 or so does the trick. 

GD Newcomer aka Old MTN Goat


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Decided not to go with the lighter fuel option.

Mowed it to a reasonable length, made problem worse. Mowed it down a second time. 

Shorter hairs are stiffer, more stick through and my chest now feels like a hedgehog.

What next? Shaving? or do I have to do the lighter fuel?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I just trim them all down so I can see where I'm riding.

But for you: Just trim the white ones down and skip over the darker ones. Then you've got the comb over effect with the darker ones once they grow long enough.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I just trim them all down so I can see where I'm riding.
> 
> But for you: Just trim the white ones down and skip over the darker ones. Then you've got the comb over effect with the darker ones once they grow long enough.


The darker ones are ginger, so the effect is even more startling there.

Fortunately Scotland's two hours of summer appears to be over so i can now wear a thicker jersey. Problem solved. (For now  )


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

It's a slippery slope...once you start trimming, shaving, waxing there are consequences and it becomes a commitment.


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

French braids?


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

miatagal96 said:


> French braids?


dreadlocks


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

TheBaldBlur said:


> dreadlocks


Damn, should have done that while it was all ginger.

I could have been one of them Rustyhairians.


----------



## billj121 (Jul 29, 2011)

As one mentioned above, short sleeved compression shirt of whatever brand underneath. I wear a base layer of some type all year, long or short sleeve depending on the temps. 
Have always felt like that base layer does double duty of wicking away and cooling when it's hot and acts as an extra layer when it's cooler. (often on the same ride....)


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

Velobike said:


> Decided not to go with the lighter fuel option.
> 
> Mowed it to a reasonable length, made problem worse. Mowed it down a second time.
> 
> ...


Best Body Groomer for Men, Reviewed - Plus - 2016 Manscaping Guide


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Today, polite society demands that male body hair be held to a more civilized standard of grooming. Masculinity is no longer defined by hirsuteness – just look around: Celebrities, athletes and musicians have all embraced a clean, tidy look.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2016)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Today, polite society demands that male body hair be held to a more civilized standard of grooming. Masculinity is no longer defined by hirsuteness - just look around: Celebrities, athletes and musicians have all embraced a clean, tidy look.


surely you jest plus.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> ...Celebrities, athletes and musicians have all embraced a clean, tidy look.


All people I have never aspired to be...

Might have to allow regrowth. I do like the dreadlocks idea.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Velobike said:


> All people I have never aspired to be...


EXACTLY!! The day I aspire to look like any of those listed.......well....just shoot me!

I have a moustache that's older than most of the pups on this forum. :lol: My wife has never seen me without it! That's just under 30 years. I shaved it off for bootcamp then got a chit to grow it back after and it's never been gone since.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Hey billj121, I see we have avatars from the same Calvin & Hobbes strip!

chaz


----------



## billj121 (Jul 29, 2011)

chazpat said:


> Hey billj121, I see we have avatars from the same Calvin & Hobbes strip!
> 
> chaz


Best individual strip of an amazing series.. IMO.


----------



## mudge (May 15, 2010)

If folks can see your chest hair, you're not riding fast enough


----------



## paramount3 (Jul 13, 2014)

Does a silverback gorilla apologize for the distinctive feature that marks his strength, maturity, and wisdom? Hell no! Wear your silverchest proudly!

We are mammals, male mammals. We have body hair as a secondary sexual characteristic. It is a mark of maturity. Why would I want to look like a pre-pubescent boy (and itch incessantly from stubble) when I am a mature man?

But seriously, I do endorse the occasional trim (not shave) of chest hair to correct the imbalances wrought by the unnatural act of wearing shirts. For the wearing of shirts imparts a most UN-natural selective pressure that leads to the erosion of hair on the raised features (top of the pecs/man-boobs), while leaving longer hair in protected areas (in between and underneath man-boobs), which just looks funny.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

paramount3 said:


> ...I do endorse the occasional trim (not shave) of chest hair to correct the imbalances wrought by the unnatural act of wearing shirts. For the wearing of shirts imparts a most UN-natural selective pressure that leads to the erosion of hair on the raised features (top of the pecs/man-boobs), while leaving longer hair in protected areas (in between and underneath man-boobs), which just looks funny.


... alas the weight gained in the last six months while I have been nursing a dodgy leg has meant that my shirt no longer hangs from my pecs, but is stretched by the large one pack which has replaced my six pack - which is why I have suddenly noticed the hair through cycling jersey problem.

I'm off to attend to that problem now (trying to reduce the one pack).


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

female opinion here... I don't give a crap.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Waxing 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Though not sticking out of my jersey, I keep the tallywhacker trimmed up neatly as well.


----------



## mactweek (Oct 3, 2011)

Shaving (or waxing) is for woosies... Let it all blow in the breeze. and let those 12 pack abs show too. We are old enough not to care what those whippersnappers think. What is next shaving your legs


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

I met bikers with shaved legs. 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2016)

Picard said:


> I met bikers with shaved legs.


we are not surprised. do you share stories??


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

nvphatty said:


> we are not surprised. do you share stories??


Of course. I met a guy from work whom shaved his legs so smooth that I envy. He allowed me to touch his legs too.

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

formica said:


> female opinion here... I don't give a crap.


So no shaving?


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

jeffscott said:


> So no shaving?


not for chest, that seems ridiculous. Baby smooth (face) cheeks are another story.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2016)

formica said:


> not for chest, that seems ridiculous. Baby smooth (face) cheeks are another story.


my cheeks are smooth :ihih:


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

formica said:


> not for chest, that seems ridiculous. Baby smooth (face) cheeks are another story.


I hate to ask, but you are referring to your taste in men rather than your personal grooming?...


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

It is about personal grooming 
😃

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## AngryElf (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm not positive, but I think just using the term, "manscaping" is grounds for losing your man card.

I say leave it, unless you have one, really thick, white hair that gets to be about 10 inches long. Apparently, that one really offended my wife.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

*What's the "Win Tunnel" say...?*



AngryElf said:


> I'm not positive, but I think just using the term, "manscaping" is grounds for losing your man card.


Beards are okay as it will only cost you about a second or two in time on the bike...






Not shaving the limbs will cost you 50 - 80 seconds without 'manscaping'...






No big deal if you don't ride with the clock in mind.


----------



## Eric Malcolm (Dec 18, 2011)

LOL.

Enjoying this - carry on.

Eric


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

When I was in college, one of my roommates was a hairy little dude. So much so, we called him "Rob, the Human Sweater". After all of us had many beers, he used to regularly have us burn the hair off his back with Bic Lighters. It was quite effective! :lol:


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

I'm in you camp Velo, funny stuff. I usually go for a solid 50% trim, use a large comb and trimmer.


----------

